# 2.0l tubular exhaust turbo manifold



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Im seeing how many people would like a tubular manifold. I have developed two types one log style and one well equal length tubular. 

Also we are producing a vacuum actuated dump , atp made one but no longer does and sound performance makes one as well for a hefty price tag. We think our design will last longer and will be cheaper for the average consumer looking for power gains but not a loud exhaust when putting around. 

Chime in let me know that way i can see what i can come up with.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## FACTORYBOOST (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a friend with a 2.slow looking to make it not so slow, what kind of prices you talking? 
And the tubular would probably work the best


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

pming you


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I would buy one.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

also metal is stainless steel. and piping size is based on your turbo specs for volumetric efficiency. I know several people will argue piping size but from my experience you "piece things together so they flow well together." for a more balanced setup

updates coming soon. pics as well.:snowcool:


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

I would be interested in an equal length tubular manifold for an AEG with external WG flange, and a T3/T4 50 trim. Would need to fit in an MK2 as well.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

The two manifolds that are being made are with external wastegate setup. I doubt i will produce any without unless it is a request. I am waiting on the final product to post up pics my bus partner is a perfectionist. good thing i have a mk2 at my disposal


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

yea man, id be down. my turbo plans arent right around the corner though. about another year for me, but id def like a good tubular manifold.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Equal length interest over here. I was going to start building one but time is not on my side right now. How long to pricing and pic's?


----------



## Illdrums707 (Nov 15, 2010)

Im interested


----------



## jose_vw (Jul 31, 2007)

Im very interested!!! PM me price!


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

Quick update the tubular manifold is nearing completion and will be fitted for some test runs leak down, and dyno pull. After I approve of the manifold it will begin to be produced then to be on sale at www.horsepowerfreaks.com I will have a direct link to the part page. 

Ryan


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Any info on these?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah.. looking to get a one made for $500 tops.


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

Patiently waiting for updates.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

I would love to see some photos of the end result. :beer:


----------



## eurotrash2000 (Apr 15, 2011)

*tubular*

most likely gonna want a tubular


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

anything going on with this?


----------



## eurotrash2000 (Apr 15, 2011)

agreed are these for sale yet would liek to see them ?


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

Pics!?


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

im in for a tubular to, not sure what turbo im going to run, i run a t3t4 now, but im looking to have my 8 valve close to 600 whp in the next year.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

this is my twin scroll i build for my holset 



















I could be talked into building a couple ram horn style manifolds if the deman is there 

:thumbup:


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

Ill take one with a t3 flange! srsly pm me


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

im in for one two.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

looks like i need to order some pipe.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

Pm me a price on the manifold with a t3 flange this is in a mk2 by the way


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Streettoys2000 still builds tubular manifolds as well, just letting you guys know... 

i have a modified streettoys2000 "space saver" manifold on my diesel, and it rocks.. 

T25 flange to mate up to my VNT20, but he makes them with T3, and i believe even T4 flanges as well..


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

i am going to start building them also and trust me there is only one size piping for the mani. If you go too big it will lag badly. Unless someone out there is trying to make over a 1000 whp then stick with the size i make them with. I made 600 on my mani with a old school 35r at 28psi. Once again do your homework on what makes power. What happened to the original poster its been almost 8 months ? I dont think they are going to make manifolds anytime soon by the looks of it.


----------



## rabbitchaser (Sep 20, 2004)

jakrabbit im really wanting to run your manifold and cam shaft, im looking to make 600 hp out of my aba for next drag season. 

will be in a fully stripped mk2 weighing in at 2000pounds.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

JakRabit said:


> i am going to start building them also and trust me there is only one size piping for the mani. If you go too big it will lag badly. Unless someone out there is trying to make over a 1000 whp then stick with the size i make them with. I made 600 on my mani with a old school 35r at 28psi. Once again do your homework on what makes power. What happened to the original poster its been almost 8 months ? I dont think they are going to make manifolds anytime soon by the looks of it.


 I thought it was 547whp at 28psi on a dynojet? 



rabbitchaser said:


> jakrabbit im really wanting to run your manifold and cam shaft, im looking to make 600 hp out of my aba for next drag season.
> 
> will be in a fully stripped mk2 weighing in at 2000pounds.


 Same here, but mine has been in the works for 4 years now. :laugh:


----------



## Conejo Negro (Apr 3, 2007)

any word on these manifolds?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Apparently people are yelling barefoot, because there's all talk and no walk.


----------

